# in Marias großem schwarzen Ferrari



## decubito

Hola, foristas.

He encontrado esta frase que me ha conmovido hondamente:

"Maria und Victoria fahren in *Maria's großem schwarzen Ferrari* zum Flughafen."

¿Está declinado großem en dativo y, seguidamente, schwarzen en acusativo? Si es así, ¿por que sucede esto; tiene que ver con el genitivo de María? ¿O se trata de una errata malévola? 

Gracias anticipadas!


----------



## jordi picarol

decubito said:


> Hola, foristas.
> 
> He encontrado esta frase que me ha conmovido hondamente:
> 
> "Maria und Victoria fahren in *Maria's großem schwarzen Ferrari* zum Flughafen."
> 
> ¿Está declinado großem en dativo y, seguidamente, schwarzen en acusativo? Si es así, ¿por que sucede esto; tiene que ver con el genitivo de María? ¿O se trata de una errata malévola?
> 
> Gracias anticipadas!


Cuando se trata de varios adjetivos seguidos (en este caso groß y schwarz) solo toma la terminación de la declinación que corresponda el primero, el resto terminan en "en", sean los que sean; 2, 3, etc. Así podrías decir: mit Marias großem, schwarzen, schnellen, schönen,.....Wagen


----------



## labizca

jordi picarol said:


> Cuando se trata de varios adjetivos seguidos (en este caso groß y schwarz) solo toma la terminación de la declinación que corresponda el primero, el resto terminan en "en", sean los que sean; 2, 3, etc. Así podrías decir: mit Marias großem, schwarzen, schnellen, schönen,.....Wagen



Esta regla no existe, y en otros casos el uso de -en en los adjetivos que siguen al primero sería evidentemente falso, por ejemplo: _der Kaffee wird mit heißer, aufgeschäumte*n* Milch zubereitet. _(correcto:_ mit heißer, aufgeschäumte*r *Milch)

_Según la regla la presencia de otro adjetivo (a diferencia del artículo) no influye en la desinencia. Por lo tanto, correcto sería:_ in Marias großem, schwarzem Wagen 
_
Sin embargo, en algunos casos (sobre todo dativo del masculino y neutro) el uso: "declinación fuerte en el primer adjetivo, declinación débil en los siguientes" es bastante común. En general, en la declinación de los adjetivos podemos observar muchas irregularidades incluso en los periódicos. 

La declinación de los adjetivos véase también: 

http://blog.deutschweb.net/declinacion-de-los-adjetivos/   (español)
http://www.busuu.com/t/2011386 (alemán)


----------



## jordi picarol

Marias großem schwarzen Ferrari


labizca said:


> Sin embargo, en algunos casos (sobre todo dativo  del masculino y neutro) el uso: "declinación fuerte en el primer  adjetivo, declinación débil en los siguientes" es bastante común. En  general, en la declinación de los adjetivos podemos observar muchas  irregularidades incluso en los periódicos.
> 
> La declinación de los adjetivos véase también:
> 
> http://blog.deutschweb.net/declinacion-de-los-adjetivos/   (español)
> http://www.busuu.com/t/2011386 (alemán)


Precisamente esto es lo que yo había visto siempre (?). Gracias por la indicación y los enlaces, son muy interesantes.  ​


----------



## decubito

Muchas gracias por sus explicaciones!



> Sin embargo, en algunos casos (sobre todo dativo del masculino y neutro)  el uso: "declinación fuerte en el primer adjetivo, declinación débil en  los siguientes" es bastante común. En general, en la declinación de los  adjetivos podemos observar muchas irregularidades incluso en los  periódicos.
> 
> La declinación de los adjetivos véase también:
> 
> http://blog.deutschweb.net/declinaci...los-adjetivos/   (español)
> http://www.busuu.com/t/2011386 (alemán)



He leído la información de los enlaces amablemente señalados pero no hace referencia alguna a esta combinación de declinaciones. ¿Me podría decir en qué casos es bastante común? E infiero que es opcional, ¿no es así?



> Publicado por *decubito*
> 
> ¿O se trata de una errata malévola?



Ja, ja. Eso quisieras.


----------



## labizca

decubito said:


> Muchas gracias por sus explicaciones!
> 
> 
> 
> He leído la información de los enlaces amablemente señalados pero no hace referencia alguna a esta combinación de declinaciones. ¿Me podría decir en qué casos es bastante común? E infiero que es opcional, ¿no es así?



Si, es opcional, o mas bien *großem schwarzen F. *es "menos correcto" que *großem, schwarzem F.

*Según la regla, solamente los determinantes modifican la desinencia del adjetivo. (Determinantes son artículos y otras palabras que cuantifican o especifican el sustantivo: _der, ein, kein, mein (dein, ihr, unser...), dieser, jener, derjenige, irgendein, ein anderer, welcher, dessen, _determinantes cuantificatios:_ jeder, viel, wenig, genug, viele, einige, alle_). 


Pero como el lenguaje es vivo y se desarolla, aparecen irregularidades, que con el tiempo pueden convertirse en reglas nuevas. 


Aparentemente, muchos autores interpretan el primer adjetivo como si fuese un artículo  y por lo tanto modifican la desinencia de los adjetivos siguientes. Eso, según yo, todavía sigue siendo incorrecto, pero tampoco se percibe como error - si la diferencia en las desinencias es mínima, como entre -*em *y -*en*. (Una diferencia que en el lenguaje oral casí no se percibe). Si la diferencia es mayor, esto ya no sería acceptable (como por ejemplo: _*mit Marias neuer schwarzen Jacke, *Marias neuer schwarze Wagen_ etc.)


Como no se puede formular una regla de lo irregular, yo recomendaría, en el uso activo, aplicar estrictemente las reglas "conservadoras" (o sea: _mit Marias großem, schwarzem Ferrari_) y no sorprenderse ante las irregularidades que puedan encontrar en los textos.


----------



## Captain Lars

La tema me parece muy interesante, ya que siempre percibía como completamente normal declinar solamente el primer adjetivo en el dativo. Sin embargo, hay casos (y no me refiero al caso gramatical) que presentan una mayor inclinación a la flexión doble que otros. En el caso que tenemos en este hilo, me parece muy forzado.

Muchas gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## decubito

Gracias a todos, en especial a usted, Labizca, por explayarse aún más sobre el tema.

Yo, por mi parte, me adhiero a ese conservadurismo que recomienda. Y tengan por seguro que *este tipo de irregularidades en específico* no volverán a ser motivo de extrañeza, por lo que he aprendido aquí y sobre lo que en ningún otro lado leí ni nadie me advirtió.

Hasta pronto!


----------



## labizca

Gracias por el feedback, Decubito! Me agrada participar en el foro, y si mis explicaciones pueden ser útiles, pues mucho mejor. Saludos!


----------

